# 2010 Giants.



## The captain (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey there, im not so active on the boards lately. 
I was just wanting to ask bobby a few questions about 2010 availability.

First, Do you know which of your giants will be shacking up next year? haha I didn't get a planned parenthood tegu (LOL!) the first time, but if i but next year i would probably want to know the 'rents. 

Secondly, How much larger is the size of next years breeding projects? Do you plan on new females and males adding to the gene pool, or just the same bunch or regulars? 

I also was curious

Once these are answered, I will probably have more questions. If you come across this, i would appreciate a reply!

Thanks
Sam and Ms. Bean


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 14, 2009)

You'd be best to email or PM him directly. He may not see this thread.


----------



## The captain (Dec 14, 2009)

I think its a good thing to have this thread up for a while. Im in no rush.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 15, 2009)

e.mail him or call him. hes not on as much in the winter. maybe a couple times a week.


----------



## The captain (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought winter is when he does get active?


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2009)

i recently talked with bobby about the giants a bit and he said he only had like 15 or less spots left for them so i think its best to call him


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2009)

I will do my best to answer your questions. 

I will be breeding the same pairs:

Ice x Hail
Snow x Sleet
Blizard x Sugar

And I might be adding a new pair of second generations to them as well:

Sarge x Cream


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Dec 18, 2009)

i have a blizzard x sugar baby and i was wondering what ones they are related to?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 19, 2009)

They are related to all of them, Ice and Hail is Blizards parents, and Snow and Sleet is Sugars parents.


----------



## tegukwam (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey bobby, just a quick question. Who is sarge and how old is he?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 19, 2009)

tegukwam said:


> Hey bobby, just a quick question. Who is sarge and how old is he?



He is the offspring of Snow and Sleet, he will be three this coming July.


----------

